# What does "V.C." stand for?



## siècletourist (Jul 26, 2005)

And what does it mean? I keep seeing mention of it here and in various cycling forums. Something to do with safety and riding etiquitte?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Provide and example.*



siècletourist said:


> And what does it mean? I keep seeing mention of it here and in various cycling forums. Something to do with safety and riding etiquitte?


I don't recall ever seeing V.C. used in a meaningful way.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MB1 said:


> I don't recall ever seeing V.C. used in a meaningful way.


The only thing I associate it with is Viet Cong and I don't think that would be cycling related.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

*I dunno, either.*

*V*ery *C*ool, maybe?

An example showing the context would be useful.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Velo Club?*



Allez Rouge said:


> *V*ery *C*ool, maybe?
> 
> An example showing the context would be useful.


Without a context, that is my best guess.


----------



## siècletourist (Jul 26, 2005)

*An example*



Allez Rouge said:


> *V*ery *C*ool, maybe?
> 
> An example showing the context would be useful.


Ok here's an example. Someone claims that a cyclist should never wear mirrors. Someone asks why someone would be so absolutist about cyclists wearing mirrors. The answer?



> Welcome to the contentious world of VC. For more insight into this dogmatic riding style check out the bike lane thread.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

siècletourist said:


> Ok here's an example. Someone claims that a cyclist should never wear mirrors. Someone asks why someone would be so absolutist about cyclists wearing mirrors. The answer?


Virtual Cycling maybe?


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Very Conservative


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

I did some Googling. "Vehicular cycling"??? See:
http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/encyclopedia/v/ve/vehicular_cycling.htm

TF


----------



## SHVentus (Mar 15, 2004)

siècletourist said:


> And what does it mean? I keep seeing mention of it here and in various cycling forums. Something to do with safety and riding etiquitte?


Viet Cong
Vienna Chior
Very Cool
Visually challenged
Virtual cycling
Etc., etc.


----------



## SFCyclist (Oct 18, 2004)

And let's not forget venture capital.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

Can't say I've ever heard of the abbreviation vc, let alone vehicular cycling which it appears to stand for. 

I kind of prefer vicarious cycling or vicious commuting. 

So what did you learn when you went to the bike lane thread to further explore this vc stuff?


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Venture Capital?


----------



## Jim the Giant rider (Jul 15, 2005)

*Video Conference?*

This is what VC is to me...


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

*PC, Perhaps, instead of VC?*

Maybe he meant PC instead of VC? (as in "politically correct") as in - "welcome to the world of PC cycling"


----------



## SFCyclist (Oct 18, 2004)

team_sheepshead said:


> Venture Capital?



A source of money for start up companies. This is typically raised by venture capital firms who invest in private companies that need capital to develop and market their products. In return for this investment, the venture capitalists generally receive significant ownership of the company and seats on the board.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

*But multiple typos???*



jakerson said:


> Maybe he meant PC instead of VC?


I thought about the possibility of a typo, but the OP mentioned seeing this more than once, here and elsewhere.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

*Vehicular Cycling*

http://www.bicyclinglife.com/PracticalCycling/VCIntro.htm


----------



## siècletourist (Jul 26, 2005)

*VC= Vehicular cycling*



TurboTurtle said:


> I did some Googling. "Vehicular cycling"??? See:
> http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/encyclopedia/v/ve/vehicular_cycling.htm
> 
> TF


Yep, that's it! Thanks turbo!



> So what did you learn when you went to the bike lane thread to further explore this vc stuff?


Well, it was hard to parse anything useful considering that the thread is like fifty pages long! Basically a woman was hit while riding in a bike lane and then dozens of people prodeed to argue whether it was fault of the driver or the bike lane. There are apparently people who think that anything that gives cyclists "special rights" e.g. bike lanes actually make cyclists less safe. Vehicular cycling, apparently, means that a bike is meant to be just like any other vehicle. And yes, it does appear to be rather dogmatic!


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

*Link, please?*



siècletourist said:


> Well, it was hard to parse anything useful considering that the thread is like fifty pages long!


Would you post a link to that thread, please? Or at least tell me what section it's in. I'd like to read it; tried the Search function but didn't find it. Thanks!


----------



## Ken2 (Jan 30, 2004)

*More on VC*



siècletourist said:


> And what does it mean? I keep seeing mention of it here and in various cycling forums. Something to do with safety and riding etiquitte?


John Forester http://www.johnforester.com/ is the founder and guru of vehicular cycling. His book, Effective Cycling, is considered the bible. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0262560704/104-3246947-8207908?v=glance

The mantra of the movement is:
"Cyclists fare best when they act and are treated as drivers of vehicles."

Actually I've learned a lot about things I already thought I knew well from Forester, and consider myself a safer rider since reading his stuff. Its best applications are to bike commuting and riding in traffic situations.


----------



## siècletourist (Jul 26, 2005)

Allez Rouge said:


> Would you post a link to that thread, please? Or at least tell me what section it's in. I'd like to read it; tried the Search function but didn't find it. Thanks!


http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=101993


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*Dyslexic cyclist..*



siècletourist said:


> Ok here's an example. Someone claims that a cyclist should never wear mirrors. Someone asks why someone would be so absolutist about cyclists wearing mirrors. The answer?


who is trying to write GC (general classification)? 
mirrors are for cars...looking backwards is for cyclists.


----------



## sherwood (3 mo ago)

siècletourist said:


> And what does it mean? I keep seeing mention of it here and in various cycling forums. Something to do with safety and riding etiquitte?


 VC = veterans club


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

sherwood said:


> VC = veterans club


When you join a forum and start posting you might want to check the date of the post previous to yours. It's considered bad form to dredge a long dead forum thread, in this case 17 years, for a post like yours.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Impressive thread dredge, though.....


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, I couldn't resist....

By doing a google search for...

*"Welcome to the contentious world of VC. For more insight into this dogmatic riding style check out the bike lane thread.*"

I found a thread on bikeforums from 2005. In this case, I believe "VC" is the initials of a user there, but I didn't dig into it any deeper.





__





Forrester's Effective Cycling... BLECH !!! - Bike Forums


Advocacy & Safety - Forrester's Effective Cycling... BLECH !!! - I am going to take the LCI course soon, and the League sent me a copy of Forrester... man, that guy rubs me the wrong way! He is completely wrong on mirrors... thinks that looking back is always better, you shouldn't use mirrors...



www.bikeforums.net


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

sherwood said:


> VC = veterans club


Finally -- after 17 years -- we get the answer. I can relax now.


----------

